#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-03-22
<Derus> Здравствуйте
<Derus> есть кто не спящий?
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-03-24
<nikolay-fedosov> и кто тут живой ?
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-03-25
<simplehuman> Добрый вечер, есть кто живой?
#ubuntu-translators-ru 2011-03-26
<edevyatkin> Доброго времени суток! Живые есть?
